# Lily eating one of her favorite treats...Peas!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

So my spoiled little princess is completely weird and absolutely loves pea baby food. I grimace just opening the container of baby food! :roll: I don't understand at all, but since she enjoys it so much, I just wrinkle my nose and dish it up anyway. Can you hear the whip lashing? :lol: Anyway, I took a video of her eating her peas tonight, and thought I'd share it. http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt13 ... V04107.mp4
I know I haven't posted much of her lately, I just haven't felt up to doing any photoshoots with her lately. I do plan to take some pictures of her new cage soon though, after I get my new blue wheel from Larry to put in it, and cut some new liners that fit it.  Also, just a warning, the video is three minutes of just about nothing but "licklicklicklick", so I don't blame you a bit if you only watch a few seconds or skip through it! It just ends with her turning her butt on me and disappearing into her igloo. :roll: :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww. She looks so refined and well-behaved licking up her pea mush. 
Silly little pea goop loving hufflebutt!

Pliny is not even close to that controlled when he gets a dish of wet cat food- we are talking total food consumption mayham! :shock:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

She's a princess all right. They sip, not slurp!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, everyone knows how much I love little Miss Lily! I enjoyed every second of her eating peas! And returning to the igloo. Well, she had to determine if everything was in order before she stepped her first princess-like foot inside. I want another video!!!!!!!!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm... All I see is peas going from the little dish into Lily. Having observed Satin these past few years, I have to ask: where are the peas ON Lily? I'm looking at the video really carefully and don't see any on top of her head, on her back, along both sides, or on her belly. In fact, that hedgehog does not look the least bit covered in foamy green paste. 

Hate to say this, but I think she's doing it wrong


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe man! I can't see the video on my phone. Guess I'll have to wait until I get home to watch 'the Princess and the Pea'.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> Hate to say this, but I think she's doing it wrong


zactly what I was going to say...I caught Snarf while he was still up this morning and gave him a bit of warmed up ground pork and sweet potato...he launched himself off his wheel to get at it, shoved his face all over the dish devouring/spreading it everywhere, then promptly, of course, since he had a bath last night, anointed everywhere, somehow managing to run into and touch everything in his cage in the process...it looks like someone blew up a food canning plant. :roll:

BTW, three days ago: same story if you swap out the pork and sweet potato for chicken and peas.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Trust me, I don't get away so easily most of the time! Green bean baby food turned her and her liner green once or twice, and carrots gave me an orange hedgie. :roll: With peas, though, it's like she doesn't want to waste a bit of them! I gave her pear baby food for the first time night before last and had a moment of panic over whether she'd annoint or not - I'd just given her a bath. I got lucky though, she tasted them and then ignored them the rest of the night. :lol: Glad you guys like the video!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

What a sweetheart!!

OH! Who/what is her little house? I've not seen one like that before.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought it from the breeder (Gail Dick) when I got Lily. Gail just called it a pigloo/igloo, but I hadn't seen any like that before I got it either. This was the only result of my google shopping search - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... =525369683 Lily absolutely loves hers, and I've never had a problem with her trying to dig under liners to lay on the plastic. Fill it with fleece strips and a blanky and she digs right in and makes a nest.  In the summer, she'll shove all the strips out and stretch out on the plastic.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

have you tried fresh peas? Lancik goes nuts for them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't yet, we don't keep many fresh veggies around our house.  I'm thinking about continuing my mom's vegetable garden this summer though (I keep feeling like she'd be sad if no one tended her flowers and our strawberry & raspberry plants), so I'll probably end up planting some peas. Watch, the veggie garden will turn into a garden of "Hm, plants I think Lily would like to try". :lol:


----------

